# A old friend comes home!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As my Son in Law was leaving today I heard a excited voice yell Bill come quick! I went out to his car and he was standing about 10 feet away and look Dad right next to the car. I walked over and looked and there was, I think, the same Rat Snake that got into my garage about last October. He was a little longer though, but no much. He hid in my scrubs and I hope this time that he goes back to the back yard> I sprayed the bottom of the garage door with insecticide in hopes that he would find that offensive and stay out of my Garage this time. Here is a couple of shots of him. he is a great looking snake. -- Tex


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

He is a nice specimen...they're great to have around if you've things attractive to rodents; that guy there is better than 3 cats...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice looking beast, but I'm sure glad he's in your country and not mine! :lol:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

is that a rat snake it kinda looks like a gopher snake although i'm sure you are far more experienced than me on matters such a snakes in your home state cool pictures bill


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Fish and Wildlife told me it was a Rat Snake. I will send the picture to my son he will verify it for me. He caught and keep a lot of snakes when he was home. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I did a little research and it is definitely a Rat Snake although a rat and a Gopher Snake do look quite a bit alike. They both have a variety of different color phases, but there heads each have quite a different look to them. This variety can reach a length of about 6 feet. They can climb up the face of a brick wall and are often in trees to catch birds, but primarily feed on Mice and rats. -- Tex


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats a great looking snake there! Ive always liked snakes.. except the poisonous ones!

SMS


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice looking snake. I found a brown water snake on Sunday during a hike for forks, and sticks


----------

